

My domain name generator just passed 120k searches, here's the top 50 keywords - chaosmachine
http://blamcast.net/articles/domain-name-generator

======
mdwrigh2
I've seen a few of these domain name generators / suggestion tools, and always
wonder how they verify that the domain names are available? I've yet to find
an API that lets me query them, and merely checking if there's a server
registered for the domain name isn't sufficient, as it isn't required to have
one.

I guess what I'm really asking is, how do you verify that they aren't taken
already?

~~~
wibblenut
Fastest way is to check whether it exists in the nightly zone file, and then a
DNS lookup, and whois query.

~~~
mseebach
What is the nightly zone file?

~~~
aquarin
It is zone file from the last night (or day). It requires free account from
Verisign for .COM and .NET. I used such account for a while.

edit: "Zone file" is the file containing the records of all registered domains
in a zone (.com or .net). Last time I checked it was something 80M records for
.com

------
nanexcool
Works great! You should add a couple of extra registrar options (I use
GoDaddy) so you can get the affiliate commission.

------
richcollins
I guess that you didn't eat your own dog food ;-)

------
citricsquid
Have you been logging how many went on to be purchased?

~~~
jorgem
It took me about 2 years to get 10k purchased on my domain generator.

It would be interesting to see how this one does.

------
jaxn
That is pretty useful.

Can you not create affiliate accounts with other registrars? I hate to have
registrar fragmentation. So, when your tool suggested dashbiz.com, I bought it
through godaddy.

------
tenaciousJk
I used it yesterday and ended up registering a madmeta.com. Thanks!

If you included an affiliate link to godaddy I would have clicked it. They use
cj.com for their aff program and auto-approve.

------
yawza
Great tool! This one and wordroid are my favorites to use

------
revorad
This is nice. You could increase user engagement by changing the select menus
to radio buttons (reducing clicks by 50%).

------
mmmm
I got the same domain-names in the same search-result. A bug you probably
could fix pretty easy. Neat tool, thanks.

